
Interesting use of 19th-century illustrations in a modern web format - Gotoalex
https://westafricandocumentary.com/explorer/
======
Gotoalex
"The fight with the Avissiba cannibals" from Henry Morton Stanley's "In
Darkest Africa" (1891). [Image on page]

